# How Many Rides Are Less Than $ 5? (daily, weekly or monthly)



## Loris (Mar 1, 2015)

Quick question: How many rides do you take than are less than $ 5, aka not worth your time?

I drive about 20-30hrs a week, get about 30 rides x week, of which about 10-12 are less than $ 5 (Uber Pool and such).

What about you guys? I've created a poll to vote.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

How about making a new poll with percent and not count? This survey can only be meaningful if we all make same number of trips in a given time.


----------



## Loris (Mar 1, 2015)

Good idea, will do now. Thanks.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Enough to make me quit. Last few times I drove for Uber it was just one $4 fair after another after another


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber Math Professor said:


> Enough to make me quit. Last few times I drove for Uber it was just one $4 fair after another after another


Yesterday I got 7 fares that amounted to $42 gross! More than half my fares were not even netting $5.00! I am ashamed to tell how many hours I worked.

And to top that all, some jerk one starred me. It is not worth it anymore. I will now try to get the toll fee from Uber. Uber clowns keep sending me over toll roads but not pay tolls.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Too many! There's no way to make money off $1.80 net gross unless you're cranking out 8 an hour and it's amazing if you can even cram 3 in per hour when it takes 10 minutes to get to them and more waiting for them to get in and then drive them somewhere. These are the fares prone to hopping out once you're trapped in heavy traffic so you are "free" to go your own way (after you spend 15 minutes escaping the traffic jam)


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I do at least a dozen $4 minimum rides a week, OSU campus and all, at least the pick ups are short for the most part. Monday alone this week I had like 7 $4 minimum fares, plus a couple more that would have been except for surge.

Under $5 for me:
Last week 29/102
Week before 26/89
This week so far 21/62


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

about 0 %


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I checked my last 100 rides on partners.uber.com and 4 were less than $5. 
I work the beach area in San Diego in the evenings. It is a small area and I get lots of relatively short rides with quick pings for another ride. Many rides were less than $10, but I picked up a ping right away. The turn over is quick. Some drivers don't like to work the beach area because of the short rides, but it is better than the SDSU area where you can find lots of $5-$6 buck rides.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Lidman had 0%.... Mostly because he does not appear to be a driver anymore. 
He has no posts about driving for 6 months..... Huh? He just comments on other posts. 
Lidman appears to be a 50 year old stoner that just can't quit hanging around tossing negative and misleading posts on this forum. Time for him to put down the pipe and move on.


----------



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

All my trips but one last night were more than $5.
I worked 5 hours for $34. After Ubers cut about $23. Minus gas I probably left with about $15.

Nothing like $3 an hour.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

10% or less. Gotta work the surge more and your rides are a bit better.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

0% here, because the min fare here is $5, unless you are talking min net fare
however, the lowest fare ive gotten in months is $6 and some change. Only time i get $5 is for cancellations. Ive never had a ride end up at min fare


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> Lidman had 0%.... Mostly because he does not appear to be a driver anymore.
> He has no posts about driving for 6 months..... Huh? He just comments on other posts.
> Lidman appears to be a 50 year old stoner that just can't quit hanging around tossing negative and misleading posts on this forum. Time for him to put down the pipe and move on.


I never said I drove for uber. only lyft. Do you know what reading comprehension is? Obviously not. Obviously you haven't put me on ignore like you promised. If you don't like what I post, that don't read or, if your going to cry, go cry to your mommy or that little darling pandreas. You two make a lovely couple.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I took 7 rides this morning in which 5 ended up with cancel fees 2 by pax and 3 by me.


----------



## libelul (May 2, 2015)

I started 3 days ago. 3 of my first 8 fares were $4. It took me 20 min to drive there (12 miles) and then another 20 min and 12 miles back


----------



## libelul (May 2, 2015)

Looking at a video a few minutes ago, it stated that once you accept the fare, it measures where you started from to calculate the fare. That certainly wasn't done for my fares


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

libelul said:


> Looking at a video a few minutes ago, it stated that once you accept the fare, it measures where you started from to calculate the fare. That certainly wasn't done for my fares


Miles driven to pick a passenger up aren't billed and thus aren't paid to you. Any miles driven with the passenger are billed. Make sure you start the trip at the location you pick the customer up at and to finish the trip at their final destination. Each trip in your history can be looked at to show the trip information, such as miles, minutes, and even a recording of the route taken, if this information is incorrect, then your pay will not be correct...and it also means either your GPS is screwy or you aren't starting/stopping properly.


----------



## libelul (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. That is what I thought and then I saw a video (I'll try and get it, where it specifically says that once you leave to go and get the passenger, you'll start the miles to be calculated).


----------



## libelul (May 2, 2015)

I can't find it, but I assure you, I did see a video that stated that. Perhaps you can tell me what to do when you realize that there's one area (around Polaris Mall) where I was requested to go 3 times (and where I went 3 times) for $ 4 fars and it took me over 20 min to drive the 12 miles there. I can't continue that way. I'm also pretty sure that one of those fares gave me a 1/5 rating and really impacted my ratings (that was on my first day, two days ago and I'm finally above a 4 rating today).


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

In Polaris the Chase and JP Morgan Chase workers light up the rides on weekday mornings, taking the effort of probably 2 or 3 drivers to get them all to work, and I assume the same when they go home from work as well (I'm usually done by then). This all starts a little after 8am and stops a little before 10am, and the return trips are probably around 6-8pm. If you get pinged up there at the beggining of one those rushes then you can make up for all dead pick up miles by doing 3-4 of those runs back to back. Do not accept a ping up there near the end of one of the rushes, you'll just waste a ton of miles to get one $4-5 ride.

If I'm on the north side of Columbus around 8am then I'll wait for the Polaris pings and see them through, if I'm further away or if it's closer to 9am then I won't go up there. The rides are short, so you won't gross much, but the pick ups are short as well, so most of your cost is the initial drive up there.

Lastly, since you are new, make sure to keep a mileage log, track all miles you drive both dead and paid, this is your primary tax write off at the end of the year. For example if you drive 10,000 miles for Uber you can write off $.575 per mile as a business expense which comes to $5750 that you wouldn't be paying taxes on, which will be $1500+ that you get to pocket instead of paying it to the government (15.3% for Social Security/Medicaid, 2.5% city of Columbus, plus Federal and Ohio taxes). The example 10000 miles is actually light mileage in this job, that's like a weekend warrior only doing Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

$5 gross or net?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Loris said:


> Quick question: How many rides do you take than are less than $ 5, aka not worth your time?
> 
> I drive about 20-30hrs a week, get about 30 rides x week, of which about 10-12 are less than $ 5 (Uber Pool and such).
> 
> What about you guys? I've created a poll to vote.


I do absolutely ZERO because I don't take any trips lower than 1.9x surge.


----------



## libelul (May 2, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> In Polaris the Chase and JP Morgan Chase workers light up the rides on weekday mornings, taking the effort of probably 2 or 3 drivers to get them all to work, and I assume the same when they go home from work as well (I'm usually done by then). This all starts a little after 8am and stops a little before 10am, and the return trips are probably around 6-8pm. If you get pinged up there at the beggining of one those rushes then you can make up for all dead pick up miles by doing 3-4 of those runs back to back. Do not accept a ping up there near the end of one of the rushes, you'll just waste a ton of miles to get one $4-5 ride.
> 
> If I'm on the north side of Columbus around 8am then I'll wait for the Polaris pings and see them through, if I'm further away or if it's closer to 9am then I won't go up there. The rides are short, so you won't gross much, but the pick ups are short as well, so most of your cost is the initial drive up there.
> 
> ...


----------



## libelul (May 2, 2015)

Thanks muchly. Well appreciated.
Unfortunately, the same fares of $ 4 with all that time and effort for nothing, at least one of them really shafted me and rated me at 1. I was nice and pleasant with everyone and didn't even know how I'd been screwed on the fares til later (it was my first day). I'll not be accepting rides from that area again, (except if I'm already there)


----------



## libelul (May 2, 2015)

By the way, where did you get that number of $ 0.575 per mile


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

libelul said:


> By the way, where did you get that number of $ 0.575 per mile


That's the Federal mileage deduction for 2015, chances are your actual expenses are lower, but if the Feds let you write of $.575/mile then you write off $.575/mile.


----------



## libelul (May 2, 2015)

Thanks. Don't you worry, I won't give the feds an extra 5 cents. The billionaires are going to have to find another way to take my money


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

It is more rare now when I am playing the surge game.  When I am gaming the guarantees, it is a ton but I wouldn't have it any other way! Once guarantees are gone, I will be cancelling a lot of rides based on anything under $6 or needing to go 3 miles or more for pick up.


----------



## libelul (May 2, 2015)

I'd love to do just that, but I've no idea how to cancel a ride under a certain price. I can obviously see how to refuse a ride further than a certain distance.


----------



## libelul (May 2, 2015)

So, if I get around 20 mpg, for stop and go traffic and I've got to drive 12 miles there and back and it takes me 20 min there, 20 min back and 5-10 minutes with the passenger, For a $ 4 fare, for which I'll get 80 % of $ 3, or $ 2.40. That means, $ 2.40 - 1 gallon of gas (say $ 2.35), leaves me with 5 cents for 45 min, plus wear and tear on the car and on me.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

libelul said:


> So, if I get around 20 mpg, for stop and go traffic


Now there's a problem, any vehicle getting only 20mpg almost has to XL, Select, or Black to be profitable. Running X with that, you would have to be a lot pickier about your dead miles.


----------



## libelul (May 2, 2015)

Driving back from N Carolina, a week ago, I got 33 mpg. Driving in the city, with stop and go traffic, I said 20 mpg, maybe it's 23 or 24, but anyone who says their getting over 25 is either lying, or they've got a hybrid and forgot to mention it


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Update: OSU is out of session and my sub $5 rides have dropped off dramatically, and consequently my take per ride has skyrocketed.

So far this week:
3/40

Only one $4 min out of those three, compared to a couple weeks ago when I had 7 $4 fares just on Monday.


----------

